# Sutro Tower/SF DMA



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

As of today most people using OTA to receive SF/Oak/SJ DMA channels should see an vast improvement in signal quality. As of last night all but one channel had finished their antennas on Sutro. The only current known issues are 1) KTVU is awaiting approval to increase their power 2)KQED was having a problem getting full power working on their antenna. There are now reports with all the work completed that some people in the Sierra Foothills are seeing SF channels now.


----------

